# Pierce Dual Cushioned Shaft Drive Bicycle, Just Picked



## antque (Dec 20, 2012)

Here is the bike I posted about a week ago. The bike was coming up for sale by the family of the original owner. The bike is estate fresh from here in my town. The bike has its original paint and i have the original seat. The rims have been changed but I have the original wood rims with the paint and pin stripping. The front hub is not the original and the front spring fork has had a repair to the top of it. If you're interested in the bike please PM me, I maybe selling it in the near future, thanks for looking


----------



## Wcben (Dec 20, 2012)

cool bike! just bad timing for me!!


----------



## jpromo (Dec 20, 2012)

Now that's a pretty amazing find. Good work!


----------



## Gary Mc (Dec 20, 2012)

Bad timing for me too, maybe next year.  This Pierce Cushion, Chainless, Coaster Brake bicycle is a great bike, very cool!!!!!  The fact it is the tall frame & the fork may be the only issues you have with selling it from a value standpoint.  It is great to see a fairly untouched original with all the parts except the front hub and spokes so congratulations on a great find.  The coaster brake on it I believe was manufactured by Pierce under license from the New Departure Bell Company from my research on it.  I believe they may have only used this coaster brake in 1901.  Another 1902 Pierce 3C bike (cushion, chainless, coaster brake) owned by another CABE member has what I believe to be a Corbin manufactured "1902 Model" New Departure Coaster Brake, further evidence this was a one year only endeavor.  Pierce reportedly used a Morrow coaster brake in 1900 and was not happy with it deciding to manufacture their own "New Departure" version in 1901.  In 1901 Pierce featured their bike at the Pan American Exposition in Buffalo, NY, infamous for the assassination of President McKinley.  Pierce named the 3C bicycle the "Pan American" for 1901 if it is indeed a 1901 which I believe it is. * Can you provide the patent dates on the head tube to help verify? All should be 1901 or earlier if it is a 1901. *

*Here's all the data I have on 1901 Pierce 3C models from late 1900 & 1901 from a thread I posted on these great bikes recently I thought you might like to see:
*
Doing some digging into 1901 Pierce bicycles and came across some interesting articles on Pierce and their "1901 Pan American Cushion Chainless" and "1901 Pan American Special Cushion Chainless" (a full nickel framed version).  This includes a cool photo of their exhibit at the 1901 Pan American Exposition in Buffalo, NY.  The Pan-American Exposition was a World's Fair held in Buffalo, New York, from May 1 through November 2, 1901. The exposition is most remembered or you could really say became infamous because U.S. President William McKinley was assassinated by an anarchist, Leon Czolgosz, at the Temple of Music on September 6, 1901. President McKinley died 8 days later as a result of the gunshot wound to the abdomen. 

1901 Pierce Pan American Special full-nickel Cushion Chainless with a Pierce-New Departure Coaster Brake from the Pedaling History Bicycle Museum in Buffalo, NY of which all items are being auctioned by Copake in coming months.





January 4, 1901 "The Bicycling World and Motorcycle Review" on the full nickel 1901 Pierce Pan American Special.





The 1901 Pan American Exposition at Night





Pierce display and article from the July 18, 1901 edition of "The Bicycling World and Motorcycle Review" on the Pierce Display at the 1901 Pan American Exposition









November 1900 articles from "The Bicycling World and Motorcycle Review" on the 1901 Pierce Pan American models:













1901 Pierce brochure from 2005 Copake auction


----------



## Boris (Dec 20, 2012)

Bravo Gary!


----------



## Gary Mc (Dec 20, 2012)

Dave Marko said:


> Bravo Gary!




Thank you Dave!!!!!!! As you can tell, I'm "fascinated" with TOC Pierce 3C bikes.


----------



## Larmo63 (Dec 20, 2012)

Do I hazard a guess at what such a nice vehicle

like that might cost?


----------



## xmtnrider (Jan 16, 2015)

Hi Gary,

I'm new to the forum and getting into Pierce TOC bikes. I'm actually distantly related to the founder and my last name is Pierce too. Just wondering what ever happened to this bike? Have you come across any other tall Pierce chainless bikes?

Thanks,
Rob


----------



## kermit (Jan 16, 2015)

here's mine that is almost finished...Nice rider although it does "float around" but still fun


----------



## catfish (Jan 16, 2015)

kermit said:


> View attachment 191393 here's mine that is almost finished...Nice rider although it does "float around" but still fun




Very nice!


----------



## xmtnrider (Jan 16, 2015)

Yes, beautiful!!


----------



## corbettclassics (Jan 16, 2015)

I'll have this one up for sale soon ….. it's 1898 > fully restored


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 16, 2015)

Is this the same bike in the first post of this thread? If so I'm curious why you deviated from original e.g. replaced original bars, grips, stem//applied box pins and decal//and striped wheels differently. All of the early Pierce' that I've seen are plain black. Lastly I thought '02 was the first year of the spring front fork. Regardless a beautiful bike.  V/r Shawn


----------



## xmtnrider (Jan 19, 2015)

Freqman1 said:


> Is this the same bike in the first post of this thread? If so I'm curious why you deviated from original e.g. replaced original bars, grips, stem//applied box pins and decal//and striped wheels differently. All of the early Pierce' that I've seen are plain black. Lastly I thought '02 was the first year of the spring front fork. Regardless a beautiful bike.  V/r Shawn




This is a nice looking bike too. I have the same question as Freqman1 though...is this the same bike from the original thread? I would like to find an unrestored tall Pierce shaft drive if possible. Please let me know if anyone knows of one that is available.

Thanks!


----------



## prewarbikes4sale (Jan 19, 2015)

xmtnrider said:


> This is a nice looking bike too. I have the same question as Freqman1 though...is this the same bike from the original thread? I would like to find an unrestored tall Pierce shaft drive if possible. Please let me know if anyone knows of one that is available.
> 
> Thanks!



http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?51848-Pierce-For-Sale-Trade


----------



## olderthandirt (Jan 19, 2015)

holy molly i love these bikes i turn 65 in may i anticipate a growing spurt ?  maybe my legs will grow about 6 or 7 inches and then i hope to reach the pedals wait till then and i will make some offers ? any smaller frame sizes out there


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jun 10, 2015)

That badge was used from 1898-1907.


----------

